# Fusi/Fuse Goby (Fusigobius neophytus).....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I came across this interesting goby this past week. Its translucent body was what initally caught my attention. It didn't dart around or move around quickly like most gobies with this body type.

After some discussion and research; it seems that it's quite easy to care for and is not an 'engineer' type goby that will continually sift and move the substrate. So far; the description seems fairly accurate. Once acclimated it seems fearless and likes to stay out in the open.

While I haven't seen many of these before; they are not expensive and would probably fare well for beginners and those that do not want a sand sifter or 'engineer'.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

cute little guy! too bad you couldn't find a pair...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome! I wonder.if they will do good with a diamond goby


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Love your photos of your corals and fishes!

He looks great!

Sarah


----------

